
US might ask visa applicants for social media passwords - aquadrop
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/02/08/dhs-chief-says-us-might-ask-visa-applicants-for-social-media-passwords.html
======
aquadrop
I honestly don't even understand how high level official can even say such
things. They want people to give up any rights for privacy...

~~~
herbst
Like any other country that gives not a single fuck about privacy. Or actually
i am not aware of any other country going so far

~~~
qubex
I don't quite understand what you are saying. I am unaware of any such
requests by other (Western) countries' governments I have travelled to in the
past few years.

Are government bureaucrats thinking that they should not only have the right
to view my social media accounts "from the inside", but also the risk that
they may impersonate me from now on?

And what is to stop me changing the passwords minutes after handing them over
and having my passport stamped?

~~~
herbst
I dont think any other country actually asks for the password. But countries
like Thailand may ask for _some_ social media accounts. In opposite to the
U.S. they dont bother you if you just keep them empty (a friend of mine got
asked by U.S. immigration why he did not fill his facebook account when he had
one).

My point really just that the U.S. is going crazy. And we should all be aware
or even a bit afraid even if we have nothing to do with that shit in first
place.

------
BrailleHunting
"Describe, in single words, only the good things that come into your mind
about your mother."

